# Owners who spoil their cats rotten, then whine :(



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

*hangs head in shame*

I know I shouldn't have them used to me scratching their jowls till they fall asleep at night, but I always feel I have to compensate them for their tough beginnings as stray babies... Now the 4 course breakfasts in bed, that I guess I could discontinue...I'll get round to it one day.


----------



## mferranti (Jun 2, 2013)

Who wants to see that sad face the kitty makes when she doesn't get what she _needs_? Not me!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh, i am SO with you on this. I am a horrible offender of spoiling my kitties. one of them literally walks all over me all night long. i MUST rub her down and scratch her whenever she inidicates she is itchy - anywhere, anytime! and if she jumps off the bed at 1 am, 2 am, 3 am, etc... and stands by the door, i MUST let her outside and I sit outside with her freezing my butt off for sometimes 10 minutes or a full hour - however long she decides she needs the fresh air. i most certainly have not had more than an hour's stretch of real sleep at one time for probably a year. i will most likely die from lack of sleep or a broken heart if she leaves me before I am ready for it. (and when are we EVER really ready for that, anyway)

good luck to all us offenders out there!


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*I'm pretty pathetic myself*

Max my big 15 year old Tonkinese has me completely wrapped around his paw. He has had so many health issues. He LOVES to eat and so many of his issues have resulted in restricting his diet one way or another. Sometimes I put down the food and he will excitedly go to the bowl and sniff and then step back from the bowl, the abject disappointment written all over his furry face. 

I'll sigh and say, "Awww Max, you don't like that (he liked it yesterday).....here let me fix you something else". I will pick his bowl up and wash the food down into the disposal. As I open a new can of food he sits there looking up at me with hope burning in his blue eyes. I put the bowl down and he will go to it and then back away.

I say, "Now Max, mama can't just keep putting things down until you finally find something you want. No sir mister. You are going to have to eat that before I am going to fix anything else. What do you think this is, a cruise ship? You aren't gonna eat that??? Ohhhh, all right, but just one more time, and then thats it!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I hear you! My indoor cats are spoiled rotten. I have to go to my nephew's wedding this weekend and we are flying to Arizona. Will be gone 4 days. Luckily I have a very good friend that will come over while I'm gone and she knows I feed them 3 times. She thinks my cats are spoiled and have me twisted around their little paws. They do!!. I have fretted and lost sleep about being gone 4 days!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, my cats are indeed spoiled. I never go on vacation because "who would feed them exactly how I would feed them"? I mean, who would divide up the food, add the warm water, mix it up just so, know that Stephano prefers to eat in the den away from Taffy, because he drives Taffy crazy if they are too close? What if someone just put the cold, leftover food in the bowl without mixing the warm water, and they ate COLD food? Too many what if's.....I just don't go on vacation


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I bought a beautiful huge red papasan chair, but the cat has decided it's an upgrade to her cat bed.

I think we've used the thing maybe once, every other time it's "awww, she's too cute when she's sleeping. Mustn't disturb kitty's rest".

>:[


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*Oh yeah*



howsefrau32 said:


> Yes, my cats are indeed spoiled. I never go on vacation because "who would feed them exactly how I would feed them"? I mean, who would divide up the food, add the warm water, mix it up just so, know that Stephano prefers to eat in the den away from Taffy, because he drives Taffy crazy if they are too close? What if someone just put the cold, leftover food in the bowl without mixing the warm water, and they ate COLD food? Too many what if's.....I just don't go on vacation


Since you have read some of my posts then you know how "I do go on" and my writing can be quite long and heavy on detail. I hire a cat sitter to stay with my cats while I am out of town and there is usually a novel of instructions, hints and tips, and the latest habits of my two cats to help them make their stay more like having me there. I can usually picture the sitter reading it and saying.. "Yadda yadda yadda, yeah, yeah, yeah, uh huh huh....yawn...uh huh"


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Justteri1000 said:


> Since you have read some of my posts then you know how "I do go on" and my writing can be quite long and heavy on detail. I hire a cat sitter to stay with my cats while I am out of town and there is usually a novel of instructions, hints and tips, and the latest habits of my two cats to help them make their stay more like having me there. I can usually picture the sitter reading it and saying.. "Yadda yadda yadda, yeah, yeah, yeah, uh huh huh....yawn...uh huh"


Good idea. I keep saying, I would make the most amazing cat sitter, because I would look at your instructions, or someone like you, and not bat an eye and just go "yeah, I get it". Like with Arwen, my feral, you have to talk softly to her, while gently petting her back while she eats, to make sure nothing spooks her while she is eating. Maybe this is my calling, a cat sitter!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi my name is Ana and I am a cat addict. You know there should be a 12 step program tailored just for us. My cats are spoiled rotten. Countless times I have sit down until my I could not feel my legs anymore because one of the cats was peacefully sleeping peacefully. And yes the food issues I know all about the "aww, you don't like this, let me get you something else". I use my fluffy blanket throw in the summer in the desert because it is Winston's favorite and he will snub me if I don't have it on my lap so he can lay down on it and knead to his hearts content.


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

All my cats are super spoiled. Especially the ones that live at home with my Dad. He is the worse for spoiling them. The only boy at home, Kitten O'Connor will not let my dad go to work in the morning until he gets his cookies. Such a little fattie. 

Now i live on my own and have a new cat (My Dad wouldn't let me take any of the cats when I moved out and really the 3 are happy together. It would have been cruel to separate them) Barnabus and he is the little prince of my home. He has so many toys, Every night I find his favourite toy in my bed. I'm scared of the day it breaks because he will be heart broken. I don't even know where I got it but If i see it again I'm stocking up ... lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My boys are spoiled rotten, but I don't usually (I don't THINK I do...) complain about them. I do discuss it with them though in conversation.  I remind them how lucky they are that I love them so much and most other homes wouldn't be giving them X or letting them play with Y or letting them destroy Z....

They just meow back at me like "blah blah blah blah, shut up and give me XYZ"


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Jetlaya67 said:


> I use my fluffy blanket throw in the summer in the desert because it is Winston's favorite and he will snub me if I don't have it on my lap so he can lay down on it and knead to his hearts content.


I'm relieved I'm not the only one who does this! They won't sit on my bare legs, too uneven a surface, so here I am, in the desert in summer, covered with a big bed pillow so my lap will be inviting and comfy!


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

I spoil Numly like crazy. Her daddy (my fiancé) complains that I spoil her too much. I can't help it. She's so cute. 
I buy her tons of toys and give her wet food more then he would like (we use it as a treat dinner when she is extra good). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Hi my name is Ana and I am a cat addict. You know there should be a 12 step program tailored just for us. My cats are spoiled rotten. Countless times I have sit down until my I could not feel my legs anymore because one of the cats was peacefully sleeping peacefully. And yes the food issues I know all about the "aww, you don't like this, let me get you something else". I use my fluffy blanket throw in the summer in the desert because it is Winston's favorite and he will snub me if I don't have it on my lap so he can lay down on it and knead to his hearts content.


I think if there ever is a 12 step program, we have enough to fill a class up quickly, LOL!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

MowMow said:


> My boys are spoiled rotten, but I don't usually (I don't THINK I do...) complain about them. I do discuss it with them though in conversation.  I remind them how lucky they are that I love them so much and most other homes wouldn't be giving them X or letting them play with Y or letting them destroy Z....
> 
> They just meow back at me like "blah blah blah blah, shut up and give me XYZ"


I do this too, my family says I frighten them with the conversations I have with them, but I don't care. My kids think it's funny that I don't ever tell them they are BAD, because when they were little, and with my preschool class, I don't ever tell kids they are bad, I don tlike using that word, so I dont use it with the cats either. Don't want to give them a complex after all, and have them need years of therapy. It's bad enough, when Stephano, the baby, gets yelled at, when he does something he is not supposed to (note, I did not say bad), he gets his feelings hurt, and he sits on the chair and hangs his little head, not really pouting, just looking crushed, so we hate to yell at him. My husband will say "you can't yell at him, he's just a tender little guy", LOL. No....we don't spoil, at all!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I just hate it when people spoil animals. That's why I refused the request of Midnight, the wild cat, to provide cable TV in his heated house in the garage. :smile:

​


----------



## RampionRampage (Sep 18, 2012)

mferranti said:


> Who wants to see that sad face the kitty makes when she doesn't get what she _needs_? Not me!



Oh, you get a sad face? Because I don't! I get brat face. :lol: 

Single kitten syndrome was no joke...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Goldtanker said:


> I just hate it when people spoil animals. That's why I refused the request of Midnight, the wild cat, to provide cable TV in his heated house in the garage. :smile:
> 
> ​


No cable? That poor deprived cat. I LOVE your little set up for your feral kitty. I have a similar one on my porch for my feral, it's not heated, but we are in FL. I do leave a heating pad out when it does get chilly though, but we don't get really bad cold weather here.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Goldtanker said:


> I just hate it when people spoil animals. That's why I refused the request of Midnight, the wild cat, to provide cable TV in his heated house in the garage. :smile:
> 
> ​



Oh my gosh, this is just too funny. Wait till I show my husband this.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Goldtanker said:


> I just hate it when people spoil animals. That's why I refused the request of Midnight, the wild cat, to provide cable TV in his heated house in the garage. :smile:
> 
> ​


Pretty nice setup there for Midnight, however what kind of horrible owner are you to deny poor Midnight Cable TV? How is he going to keep up with his shows like Tanked (the fish tank show) or Meerkat Manor? :smile:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Justteri1000 said:


> Max my big 15 year old Tonkinese has me completely wrapped around his paw. He has had so many health issues. He LOVES to eat and so many of his issues have resulted in restricting his diet one way or another. Sometimes I put down the food and he will excitedly go to the bowl and sniff and then step back from the bowl, the abject disappointment written all over his furry face.
> 
> I'll sigh and say, "Awww Max, you don't like that (he liked it yesterday).....here let me fix you something else". I will pick his bowl up and wash the food down into the disposal. As I open a new can of food he sits there looking up at me with hope burning in his blue eyes. I put the bowl down and he will go to it and then back away.
> 
> I say, "Now Max, mama can't just keep putting things down until you finally find something you want. No sir mister. You are going to have to eat that before I am going to fix anything else. What do you think this is, a cruise ship? You aren't gonna eat that??? Ohhhh, all right, but just one more time, and then thats it!"


LOL Awww you are such a sweetie to your kitty! 

When my cats don't want it, I say "Fine, don't eat it!" and walk away. Most often than not, I find an empty plate, hours later. Maybe it's because my kittens don't have pretty blue eyes like yours


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think it's that I spoil them..... I think that they have me hypnotised so it's not really my fault!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Once, when my kitten had climbed to a very high spot in my home and couldn't (or wouldn't) get himself back down, I grabbed a laptop tray, flipped it upside down so the cushioned side was facing up, and held it up to him as a platform to use to get down. 

This happened increasingly often, and over time, evolved to the point where my kitten jumps onto the laptop tray whenever he sees it, then expects me to carry him around the house, as if the tray was his personal throne and I was his slave, carrying him from room to room.

I can only imagine what someone would think if they actually saw me doing this.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How many of us can relate to this one?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A stray sneaked into my apartment (after sneaking into the building lobby, then into the elevator) 1.5 years ago, in spite of me trying to stop her. Nowadays when something is not to her liking, she yells at me like she's complaining about the service in this hotel and I run around making sure all is to her satisfaction (her fav food is on her chosen spot, her personal toys are available to her, her bed is made up without a crease, she's been scratched enough, etc.) . Then I think "Hey, I didn't invite you to live here, it was your decision!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Justteri1000 said:


> Max my big 15 year old Tonkinese has me completely wrapped around his paw. He has had so many health issues. He LOVES to eat and so many of his issues have resulted in restricting his diet one way or another. Sometimes I put down the food and he will excitedly go to the bowl and sniff and then step back from the bowl, the abject disappointment written all over his furry face.
> 
> *I'll sigh and say, "Awww Max, you don't like that (he liked it yesterday).....here let me fix you something else". I will pick his bowl up and wash the food down into the disposal. As I open a new can of food he sits there looking up at me with hope burning in his blue eyes. I put the bowl down and he will go to it and then back away.*
> 
> *I say, "Now Max, mama can't just keep putting things down until you finally find something you want. No sir mister. You are going to have to eat that before I am going to fix anything else. What do you think this is, a cruise ship? You aren't gonna eat that??? Ohhhh, all right, but just one more time, and then thats it!*"


oh I am SO with you on this! I do the exact same thing. I just hate it when they sniff the food then look up to me with those sad pathetic eyes. I have learned however to wait a few minutes to see if they REALLY mean it. 7 out of 10 times they will go ahead and eat it. Sometimes I think they just want to see if I'll give them the REALLY yummy stuff instead which they only get as a mid day or bedtime snack (chopped up deli meat).


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm the one who has been (literally) wiping my oldest cat's butt for 11 years. He is a manx....born tailless. Since he doesn't have a tail to snip off his poo, when he is done, he stands outside his litter box and yells for me to come IMMEDIATELY and tend to his soiled butt. When I'm finished washing and wiping, he looks at me and says "okay".


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Howsefrau32, you are cracking me up. I have had two different cat sitters in the last 10 years and my elaborate written explanations (easily 2 typed pages), along with my verbal explanation (a long one), and then the phone calls when I am gone. Oh, the emails that I send. Both were kitty lovers and they understood my neuroses. Twice I went away, out of the country for 4-5 weeks. I was in touch constantly.

I am going out of town on Tuesday, there and back in one day, because I can't stand the thought of doing it any differently. I have a housemate that I've been teaching how to take care of the kitties, and they love him by the way. I will be calling him to make sure things are ok.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Pretty nice setup there for Midnight, however what kind of horrible owner are you to deny poor Midnight Cable TV? How is he going to keep up with his shows like Tanked (the fish tank show) or Meerkat Manor? :smile:


Really what are you thinking? I think you need to call the cable people right away and get that set up. I mean, come on, what's with you? You're gonna get reported, by all of us.


----------



## judybean (Apr 15, 2013)

*best-of-catforum*



Straysmommy said:


> *hangs head in shame*


You know how craigslist has a best-of-craigslist? We could have a best-of-catforum. And many of the best would come from this thread! I have read some of the funniest, most endearing posts from this forum to date. I'll vote if you will.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

How about one of those small DVD players......and some special cat DVD's!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

judybean said:


> We could have a best-of-catforum.


Do it, start the best-of thread! I can think of some comments I would cut-and-paste in there.

Um, that is, if this is something the management wouldn't frown upon...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> I'm the one who has been (literally) wiping my oldest cat's butt for 11 years. He is a manx....born tailless. Since he doesn't have a tail to snip off his poo, when he is done, he stands outside his litter box and yells for me to come IMMEDIATELY and tend to his soiled butt. When I'm finished washing and wiping, he looks at me and says "okay".


My little Manx, Cabbit, has the same problem. I feel so bad for him and all the other ones with "Manx Syndrome". I try to keep his little butt fur trimmed all the time, he is long haired so it gets messy back there. That has helped a lot. That being said, he is one of the most mellow, loving, even tempered cats I have ever had. I love him to death and he knows it. And yes he is a very spoiled kitty.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

The cat butt wiping.....now I've heard it all!!! We are all certifiable!


----------

